# white choc mousse



## reh-pastrychef (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking at finding a good white choc mousse base that I can add other flavor purees to. The one I'm use is great as a white mousse but won't hold up after adding puree's. I heat up water, desolve the gelatin in it, add the white choc and stir until melted. Then I fold it into cream that is whip very soft. If the cream is to stiff you end up with cottage cheese. Now this makes a great mousse for my double mousse cakes but I need something with more body but isn't rubbery. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It may be getting to stiff because of the white choco you are using and the amount used.
As you know here is really no such thing as white chocolate, it is simply margarin of varying degrees of quality. When it solidifies after your prep it is going back to its margarine form. To much gel will also make it seem rubbery. Experiment with more liquid,(unwhipped cream) less gel and possibly adding a modified food starch for body. Sysco sells a food starch thats pretty good or your local bakery supply. Good Luck


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Ditch the gelatin. White choc mousse doesn't need it, between the milk solids and lecithin in the white chocolate there should be enough stabilisers. 

For white choc mousse usually I melt white chocolate, add some crème anglaise, then some whipped cream. Works pretty well.


----------



## reh-pastrychef (Apr 29, 2009)

ok I'll give it a try on thursday(back to work). I haven't tried my Choc mousse using white choc, that ones made with whipping egg yolks, egg whites and cream and the melted choc. So still working on things, but I'll give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually, I think it's the cocoa butter that, when cold, provides the firmness. Most chocolates and couvertures don't have more than 1/2 of 1% of lecithin anyway.

You can always "Boost" the setting power/firmness by adding melted cocoa butter or clarified butter to the base, and also by cutting back on the whipped cream. 

Other alternatives are pectin and agar-agar--both natural products, although refined.


----------



## leftylu78 (Sep 7, 2009)

I just make a soft ganache with white chocolate and allow it to set. Then I put it on the mixer and allow it to whip with some heavy cream. Do not over whip. Just until soft peak. Then you can add whatever puree or flavoring you'd like. Hope this helps. Enjoy!:blush:


----------

